
Tesla to cut its workforce by 7 percent to ramp up Model 3 production - pseudolus
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/01/18/tesla-to-cut-its-workforce-by-around-7-percent.html
======
anoncoward111
Layoffs are always the sign of a happy, healthy, and sustainable work
environment! Mr. Welch told me to embrace competition amongst the lower ranks,
because clearly management can never do anything wrong.

/s

